# TPO skylights that arent bubble skylights?



## blake48 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a solution for skylights that arent bubble shaped. I build my curb, but I'm not upgrading every skylight to more than what the insurance company paid for....I do all retrofits and I need a cheaper solution. In the past ive seen people use R-panel shaped skylights, but thats tuff to do on a curb. any suggestions?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Velux Fixed Curb Mounted (FCM).


----------

